

KA Lite: Khan Academy for the 70% of the world without an Internet connection - dlnb
http://dylanbarth.com/kalite

======
pstuart
It would be great if the KA site could be optimized for tablet usage --
combined with this, one could have a very cost-effective beginnings of a
"Diamond Age" like device.

~~~
jamalex
Yes, mobile compatibility is a big issue, given the flourishing of cheap
mobile devices in the developing world. We will definitely do more work to
make this a smooth experience on tablets.

And awesome that you mention that -- when I arrived at Khan Academy for my
internship on the first day, I was handed a copy of Diamond Age, and told that
"Sal wants all the interns to read this". It was an inspiring read for me;
especially the notion that part of the goal of real education is to inculcate
subversiveness. :)

------
sciurus
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4923821>

